# Fish cichlid to tank wondering if it's pregnant?



## Skrub04 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello we got this fish about a week ago and I noticed it looks a littler bigger than the others and was wondering if it was pregnant or just normal?


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Does look a little bloated but as cichlids are egg lays she wouldn't be "pregnant" like a live bearer, could be full of eggs but I haven't seen that before. My guess would be fat or some sort of tumor.


----------

